# [SPRZEDAM] HP Pavilion DV5000

## Poe

Witam. _najprawdopodobniej_ miałbym do sprzedania swojego laptopa - HP Pavilion DV5000 (dv5224nr) 15,4" z Turionem64 2.0, 1gb ram, HDD 80gb, kartą ATi Xpress200M 128mb, nagrywarką dvd 2-warstwowa z lightscribe, kartą wifi, zwykłą sieciówką i modemem, wejsciem pcimca, 3x usb, 1x fw, czytnik kart i pilotem + windows XP MCE, kupowany w USA, w bardzo dobrym stanie. wszystko na nim działa. windows, linux, osx.

dlaczego chcę go sprzedać? bo _najprawdopodobniej_ będę miał możliwość kupna nowego i po prostu coś z nim musiałbym zrobić. 

Moja cena to 2100zł. czy ktoś ewentualnie byłby chętny?

oto zdjęcia (nie konkretnie mojego, ale to ten model, warto zwrócic uwagę na ciekawy design):

http://images.businessweek.com/ss/06/08/backtoschool_laptop/image/hp_dv5000.jpg

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/2913/pc1by4.jpg

pozdrawiam

----------

## mistix

A ile mniej więcej już ma ten laptop ?

----------

## Poe

kupowałem go pod koniec 2006.

----------

## Poe

a czy ktoś w ogóle byłby chętny za inną cenę?

----------

## wodzik

ja. za 500 zl :D

----------

## Poe

no, bez skrajności  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

najlepiej wystaw na aukcji z ceną minimalną 1500 zł.

----------

## Poe

ok, oferta na_razie przestaje być aktualna (chyba, ze ktoś się zdecyduje do jutra).

@kfiaciarka, wystawiłem na subaście  :Wink: 

btw, jak Ci sie sprawuje Twoja karta graficzna w tym lapku co masz w podpisie?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ok, oferta narazie przestaje być aktualna (chyba, ze ktoś się zdecyduje do jutra).
> 
> @kfiaciarka, wystawiłem na subaście 
> 
> btw, jak Ci sie sprawuje Twoja karta graficzna w tym lapku co masz w podpisie?

 

całkiem możliwie, można nawet w coś pograć. Efekty bez rewelacji, wiadomo ale lepiej niż na zintegrowanej.

BTW- czemu sprzedajesz? masz coś nowego na oku? pochwal się  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

tak, mialem cos na oku i mozliwosc, zeby sobie sciągnąć lapka z USA, no ale na_razie przepadło  :Wink: 

chciałem ten model

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834147662

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Poe

Ponownie temat odswiezam  :Smile: 

jakby ktos byl zainteresowany moim laptopem (opis w 1. poscie), serdecznie zapraszam. cena do uzgodnienia ( ~1500zl)

----------

## Poe

jestem w stanie zejść gdzieś do 1100-1200zł, dość zależy mi na sprzedaży tego lapka.

tu są zdjęcia: http://poe.art.pl/laptop

PS

dorzucę kilka naklejek Gentoo :>   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Poe

oferta nieaktualna, laptop sprzedany, a w drodze jest juz nowy, bedzie za dwa tygodnie  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaką nową zabawkę sobie wybrałeś?

----------

## Poe

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8776176&type=product&id=1204332255372

znów HP, tylko ze tym razem z intelem i geforcem i duzym dyskiem  :Smile:  powinienem byc zadowolony

----------

## largo3

@Poe: Kupiłeś go w BestBuy?

Tak w ogóle to jest sens sprowadzania laptopa ze Stanów? Jak ma się sprawa gwarancji i cła?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Poe

tak, w BB go kupilem. IMHO jest sens, to jest moj drugi lapek i zarazem drugi z USA  :Wink:  to znaczy nie wiem na ile oplacalne jest sciaganie go do polski bezposrednio. ja mam ten komfort, ze akurat moi rodzice sa w USA na wakacjach i przywioza mi go, przy 1. lapku ja bylem z kolei w USA i go przywozilem. co do gwarancji, nie jestem pewien, ale chyba jest ogolnoswiatowa, ale nie jest to akurat dla mnie najwazniejszym wyznacznikiem. najlepiej, jakbys chcial, to jakbys mial kogos znajomego w usa, zamowic do niego przesylke i przy okazji odwiedzin w polsce ci go dal. przy wysylce paczki poprzez jakąś DOMĘ czy POLAMER niekoniecznie sie czepią o cło, ale nie ręcze za dostarczenie w nienaruszonym stanie, tymbardziej, ze nie ma co ryzykowac wysylki w oryginalnym pudle (przywozic rowniez). generalnie jest to skompilkowane bardziej, jak nie masz akurat tam nikogo, kto akurat wracalby do polski. ale policz sobie cene lapka  :Wink: 

Arfrever: Ortografia ('s/za razem/zarazem/')

----------

## w.tabin

 *Poe wrote:*   

> .... co do gwarancji, nie jestem pewien, ale chyba jest ogolnoswiatowa, .... 

 

z gwarancją to nie jest do końca tak kolorowo.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

bzdura...

HP bez problemu wszystko naprawia...

----------

## w.tabin

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> bzdura...
> 
> HP bez problemu wszystko naprawia...

 

Tak masz rację, dzwoniłem właśnie do HP i tam powiedziano mi, że większość modeli jest objętych gwarancją HP.  Wcześniej nie sprawdzałem, czytałem tylko troche na innych forach. Właśnie kupiłem coś takiego HP Pavilion dv9830us

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

@w.tabin, jak na lapka, to duży  :Razz:  nawet jak ma to byc tylko desktop, to IMHO max 15,4. chcialem wziac cos na 14, ale nie bylo nic z taka kartą graficzną,jaka by mi odpowiadała. najczesciej jest pakowany wszedzie intel x3100 a mi zalezalo na czyms z nvidii.

----------

## w.tabin

 *Poe wrote:*   

> @w.tabin, jak na lapka, to duży  nawet jak ma to byc tylko desktop, to IMHO max 15,4. chcialem wziac cos na 14, ale nie bylo nic z taka kartą graficzną,jaka by mi odpowiadała. najczesciej jest pakowany wszedzie intel x3100 a mi zalezalo na czyms z nvidii.

  Tak, ale taki chciała córka, miałem okazję to dlaczego nie.

----------

## Poe

a, no chyba że tak  :Wink:  fajnie ją rozpieszczasz  :Smile: 

----------

